# Rod holder location on center's console boats



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

I see more and more guys mounting rod holders (and rod trees) well ahead of midship in thier boats... I'm curious for those who've done so are there big advantages?...& any disadvantages??. Pics of your mounting location are appreciated ......I'm getting ready to mount my Magnum Metalz triples and want them in the best place on the boat .... Thanks all and tight lines...


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wildcat720 said:


> I see more and more guys mounting rod holders (and rod trees) well ahead of midship in thier boats... I'm curious for those who've done so are there big advantages?...& any disadvantages??. Pics of your mounting location are appreciated ......I'm getting ready to mount my Magnum Metalz triples and want them in the best place on the boat .... Thanks all and tight lines...


My thought is if running big boards from the bow,there would be less chance of slack line when a release from the board happens.

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Was that boat by east harbor yesterday??? I seen one just like it if not , sharp rig!!


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

wave warrior said:


> Was that boat by east harbor yesterday??? I seen one just like it if not , sharp rig!!


....nope ...today perhaps..


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Wildcat720 said:


> I see more and more guys mounting rod holders (and rod trees) well ahead of midship in thier boats... I'm curious for those who've done so are there big advantages?...& any disadvantages??. Pics of your mounting location are appreciated ......I'm getting ready to mount my Magnum Metalz triples and want them in the best place on the boat .... Thanks all and tight lines...


mount them forvard ,how much you can. pickup rod confortably.
that will leave you space for fighting and neting fish with out interfering with rods.much easier seting rods.


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> mount them forvard ,how much you can. pickup rod confortably.
> that will leave you space for fighting and neting fish with out interfering with rods.much easier seting rods.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like mine a little farther towards the back. just forward enough to be easy getting to them. when a fish hits on an outside diver i like being able to lift the rod up high and let the fish come over the inside divers before starting to reel the fish in. this prevents most tangles. i like the extra room in the back to maneuver while keeping tension on the fish. and the rods are easier to watch in the back of the boat.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Divers and riggers put closest to the rear as you can with the riggers being the furthest rear then diver rods, the rod holders on the sides midship or near mid are for planer boards.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

What kgone said


----------

